# Does this sound like a good speech topic?



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Originally, I was going to do my speech on Language development in children, because we have to research a topic for our speech.

She told me it sounded more like a research paper and doesn't seem personally motivated and I would be better off(and she would prefer) a more personal topic so it doesn't sound like I am reading something I read and so it does sound like I am personally motivated, so it sounds like I am motivated.

So I am thinking of making my topic *What it's like to be a twin.* and what would be a good thesis statement?

Does that sound interesting?

Anyone who isn't a twin, do you have any questions about what it's like being a twin, it would help me develop my speech, plus I have to come up with a good thesis statement for my speech too.

And again, what would make a good thesis statement? (Just typing that twice because I am having trouble coming up with one too...)

Edit:

This is what I put as a Thesis Statement: _"Three things that come with being a twin are you two develop a really close bond, you are able to help each other out in school, and you are able to help each other out socially."_

How does that sound? I know this is a bit biased towards me, I mean some twins can experience the exact opposite..but she says it has to be personally motivated so.... It has to be an informative speech too.


----------



## Learn to Fly (Feb 28, 2013)

That sounds really cool. Some questions to help out maybe: your thesis sounds very positive, but were there any bad things about growing up as a twin? Do you think having a twin could have caused you to have social problems, since you always had your twin to hang out with even if you didn't make friends? Did you share the same friends and social circle? attend the same events? Did you grow more as one unit or as individuals? That sounds like it could make a very interesting speech. Most people don't get to experience that kind of relationship, and many people are curious about it. Good luck


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Learn to Fly said:


> That sounds really cool. Some questions to help out maybe: your thesis sounds very positive, but were there any bad things about growing up as a twin? Do you think having a twin could have caused you to have social problems, since you always had your twin to hang out with even if you didn't make friends? Did you share the same friends and social circle? attend the same events? Did you grow more as one unit or as individuals? That sounds like it could make a very interesting speech. Most people don't get to experience that kind of relationship, and many people are curious about it. Good luck


Thanks for the feedback!  I'll definitely put some of your suggestions in my speech


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

How about similarity/difference between twins? How they affect each other growing up, how parenting treat them alike/differently, how they develop their own identities, the idea of there being a psychic connection, etc.


----------

